# flying squirrel wanted



## armel (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi everyone

Im new to this forum. Im from nottingham. I was hoping someone can help me find a flying squirrel breeder. Would like to get a pair. I already have 5 chipmunks. 4 dilutes and 1 agouti. A pair just mated today. Excited to have babies soon. Buy now i am also very much interested in having my first flying squirrel pair just dont know where to look for them.

Is there anyone who knows and can help me on this. Thanks very much.

Armel


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

armel said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Im new to this forum. Im from nottingham. I was hoping someone can help me find a flying squirrel breeder. Would like to get a pair. I already have 5 chipmunks. 4 dilutes and 1 agouti. A pair just mated today. Excited to have babies soon. Buy now i am also very much interested in having my first flying squirrel pair just dont know where to look for them.
> 
> ...


not recieved a message mate


----------



## armel (Jan 22, 2013)

bloodpython22 said:


> not recieved a message mate


Ive had some pm's but havent really got any positive news yet on this. Hopefully soon.

Thanks


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I know someone who breeds Southerns but when I enquired for someone else a few weeks ago I was told 'wrong time of year'. I know very little about them myself so not sure on breeding seasons..


----------



## armel (Jan 22, 2013)

5plusmany said:


> I know someone who breeds Southerns but when I enquired for someone else a few weeks ago I was told 'wrong time of year'. I know very little about them myself so not sure on breeding seasons..


Hi

Thanks for the message. I was told that they are most likely available around april or so but i still hope that there would be some available soon. Thoigh im not in a hurry. Just that dont know anybody who sells these wonderful creatures. Would appreciate to har from you again if ever you encounter anyone. I think ill be busy soon anuwaus because ill be expecting some babies from my chipmunks by next month and my dwarf netherland rabbits too.

But still hoping to soon have a brededing pair of these wonderful pet.

Thanks again
Armel


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

armel said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the message. I was told that they are most likely available around april or so but i still hope that there would be some available soon. Thoigh im not in a hurry. Just that dont know anybody who sells these wonderful creatures. Would appreciate to har from you again if ever you encounter anyone. I think ill be busy soon anuwaus because ill be expecting some babies from my chipmunks by next month and my dwarf netherland rabbits too.
> 
> ...


like i said before mate i can get them now as well as other species!


----------



## djanb (May 20, 2016)

*flying squirrels WANTED*

Hello I' have been looking for flying squirrels for couple of years now. Can someone please advice on any breeders in UK? Thanks


----------

